# Wood in tank growing brown algae?



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I've never used wood in a cichlid tank before, but I've always liked the look. I put some wood, that I purchased from a fish store, in my 55 gallon tank. I cleaned it well, but I am noticing an brownish algae like hairlike projection streaming out from the wood. Anyone know what this is, and if it harms the fish?


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Have you searched for brown algae?

There should be about 10 million posts relating to it. It's harmless.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks. LOL.. called Brown algae. Go figure. I've had tanks for 15 yrs and never experienced this stuff.


----------



## chillout (Jan 30, 2007)

Probably just growing off the wood cause its the highest point in the tank and closest to the light. Its completly nomal, If you don't like it just cut back on the hours you leave the light on, feed less and do more water changes. Brown algae is normally caused by diatoms.
Heres a good read on it and control of it:
http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## beaker99 (Apr 15, 2007)

If you get a pleco catfish your problem will be solved. These guys love to knaw on driftwood.


----------

